# Dent Removal - Yorkshire



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Anyone recommend a paintless dent removal company near Leeds please?

Thanks Stu.


----------



## Spearsy (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Stu try Melv at Direct Dents he is a top man :wink: 07970 029207


----------

